# نحن بحاجة اٍلى ...



## المهندس القادم (25 أكتوبر 2006)

عندما تخرجت من الثانوية وذهبت للدراسة في الخارج جلبت معي بعض الكتب العربية عن الهندسة 

المشكلة أو المشاكل اللتي واجهتها هي 

1. صعوبة فهم بعض المصطلحات بالعريبة نتيجة الترجمة الحرفية 
2. عدم فهم المؤلفين لتأليف الكتب فهم يقومون بترجمة الكتب الأجنبية في شرح المسائل و المفاهيم ولا يستخدمون طريقتهم في الشرح وعندما يستخدمونها تجدها جدا غير مبسطة و معقدة بعكس الكتب الأجنبية طريقة الشرح اكثر سهولة 
3. الطباعة السيئة للكتب 
4. الرسومات التوضيحة جدا بدائية 
5. الأختصار الكبير في شرحهم للمسائل و المفاهيم و تأليف الكتب. لا أدري لماذا يختزلون المفاهيم و شرح المسائل في سطر او سطرين او حتى صفحة 

والكثير من المشاكل...لعل الجميع يلحظها ممن تسنى له الدراسة على الكتب الأجنبية 

البحث في اسباب هذي المشاكل قد يتشعب و يطول لكن نحن بحاجة الى بداية جادة نحو تعريب الهندسة
نحن بحاجة الى لجان جادة و مدعومة نحن بحاجة الى جودة في التأليف و الأهتمام بذوق المتلقي 
نحن بحاجة الى استشعار المسؤولية من قبل المؤلفين مسؤولية التأليف و الجهد المبذول عليه 

المؤلف ربما لا يهتم الا انه سوف يبيع كتابه على طلابة 
نحن بحاجة الى سهولة في التعبير وعدم التعقيد و تعمق في الشرح 

أعتقد الجامعات العربية يجب ان تهتم بجودة الكتب و تدعمها 

اعذروني اذا هناك موضوع مشابه لهذا الموضوع فهي المرة الأولى لي في هذا القسم و حبيت اطرح تجربتي 

كل عام و انتم بخير و عميق الشكر للقائمين على الموقع ومشرفين الأقسام


----------



## ريمون عدلي (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*اخي المهندس القادم*
انا اتفق معاك واوافقق الراي.......................
انتا اصبتا كبد الحقيقي ..............................
كلام اخي المهندس ما هو الا الحقيقي الموجوده
في جامعتنا العربيه .................................
ولكن متي سوف يتغير هذا


----------

